# plow problems



## brandon braley (Feb 22, 2016)

i have a minute mount plow with the pump and piston are one unit it didnt come with the harness so im trying to make one i got it to lift lower angle to the drivers side but it wont angle to the passenger side thare is 5 wires one lifts one drops one angles to the drivers side and two grounds any ideas would be grate thank you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Should be 4 wires. Find your schematic here
Might be easier to just buy one. They were a really popular plow, parts are still easy to get.

http://library.westernplows.com/doc...level=1&filename=21936_121704.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You need to apply power the the raise and the angle right wires (S2 and S3) coils at the same time to angle to the left. 

I know if sounds fishy, but that is they way that they work by directing the fluid as the valves open.


----------



## FBN (Dec 20, 2008)

To make it work you will need a couple of diodes also. I set up a minute mount a few years ago that had a bad control so I used a pair of Meyer switches. If you don't have a fairly good understanding of electrics you would be better off just buying a harness and control.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The season is just about over, there is gonna be lots of used stuff on Craigslist and Ebay. Get a used harness and controller, cheap, easy, and your done. Thumbs Up


----------



## brandon braley (Feb 22, 2016)

thank you for the help


----------

